# London Pubs (and Paris suggestions?)



## Kumamoto_Ken (27/5/14)

Greetings all,

I have an extremely quick work visit to London and Paris in a week and a half. I won't have too much spare time and naturally would like to maximise my pub and beer experiences (even visited the local library to do some research, see pic). I'll be staying near Tower Hill (and then Waterloo for a couple of nights). I'd value any suggestions of "can't miss" pubs and/or beers. I've already found a couple of pubs nearby where I can get a pint of TT Landlord out of the cask.

I have a few nights in Paris and can't really imagine a pub scene there, but am open to suggestions if anyone has them? Staying near the Trocadero Gardens.


----------



## keifer33 (27/5/14)

If you can get to a Craft Beer Co pub they are good to get a nice sample of a fair few beers. I would highly recommend trying any beers from The Kernel if you get a chance as the few I had were fantastic. Also tracking down a Brewdog Pub is also a great experience.


----------



## mr_wibble (28/5/14)

I went out with SWMBO to the area around the Moulin Rouge. 

I'm not sure if it's a red light district (probably), but there was a huge amount of street-side bars and restaurants going up the hill. Maybe night-time Paris is always like this, but there was lots of nightlife. So it could be worth a look. If I ever make it there again with SWMBO, I'd be sure to go here again. It's on the metro line #2, "Blanche" station.

Don't know anything about Paris + craft beer.

But there's an awesome beer shop (Village De La Bière) in Strasbourg


----------



## brewbienewbie (28/5/14)

London: definitely hit up a Sam Smith's pub, they're cheap and the beer is excellent. The John Snow in Soho and the Crown near the Tottenham Court Rd were my favourites. If jet lag has you up at all hours, there's pubs near the Smithfield meat market and Borough market that open about 5am.

Paris: no specific recommendations, but you should know that bars in Paris charge you different prices based on where you sit. It's cheapest to drink at the bar, a bit more expensive to drink sitting down at a table, and eye-watering if you want to sit at a table on the street.


----------



## Spiesy (28/5/14)

brewbienewbie said:


> John Snow in Soho


I thought John Snow was at Castle Black?


----------



## brewbienewbie (28/5/14)

Spiesy said:


> I thought John Snow was at Castle Black?


You know nothing!


----------



## neonmeate (28/5/14)

as above i would recommend the craft beer co. drop in there once a day, you won't run out of great beers to try of every sort, including very carefully chosen obscure belgian, scandinavian, czech beers etc.
the other places would be market porter, the rake, white horse parsons green, wenlock arms (for the traditional sort of english pub experience where the whole room turns round and stares silently when you walk in - the place for traditional cask beers)

in paris i would go directly to a supermarket and buy several bottles of the belgian (8%) guinness FES and lock yourself in the hotel room for the night.

or get to a Colruyt supermarket and buy the westvleteren 12 gift pack:

http://maltsethoublons.com/2012/02/15/exclusif-la-westvleteren-xii-disponible-en-france/

i'm visiting paris in oct and will be heading straight to a Colruyt!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/5/14)

Thanks very much for the replies folks.

Looks like I'll have to plan carefully to take in a few of the recommendations....either that or get stinking drunk at the first pub and remain there.


----------



## spog (28/5/14)

Standing at Tower hill with the Tower of London in front of you and the Thames behind that ,turn to the right follow the street and you will find a top little pub on the left 2 minutes walk from the Tower.
Also over the other side of the river over London bridge is the Rake in Borough Market.
I did t get to the Rake but it was recomended by Anthony UK.

In Paris try Entre 2 Mondes ( google availability ) I couldn't get enough of this beer!
If you plan on having a look at the Moulin Rouge take the underground to Rome station the Moulin Rouge is over in the 2 o'clock position as you exit the station .
The street that runs uphill n the right hand side of the Moulin Rouge is called Rue Lepic near the top on the Lhs is a supermarket called G20 ,a good selection of beers in there.
At the top of Rue Lepic turn right there are quite a few bars along this street to visit.
Along this street on the left is a small open area look for the Metropolitain station ( Abesses) you can take this back to where you are stating instead of walking back down to the Rome Station.
Cheers....spog...


----------



## spog (28/5/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> I went out with SWMBO to the area around the Moulin Rouge.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a red light district (probably), but there was a huge amount of street-side bars and restaurants going up the hill. Maybe night-time Paris is always like this, but there was lots of nightlife. So it could be worth a look. If I ever make it there again with SWMBO, I'd be sure to go here again. It's on the metro line #2, "Blanche" station.
> 
> ...




Yep the red light area where Moulin Rouge is located is called Pigalle.


----------



## dago001 (29/5/14)

In London, look for pubs that are Free House. These pubs arent contracted to any particular brewery and tend to have a few different ales. We didnt drink much craft beer, pretty much stuck to real ales. Our theory was that this is the only place where you can get a hand pulled beer in every pub, so we drank real ales. Hoppy American style craft beers are plentiful, but a cask conditioned ale is something to behold.
If you are there on a Sunday, head to soho and find the Blue Post. Nice little pub, but they have a very good band that plays every Sunday (The Fallen Heroes). They start at 4, so get there at 3 as it fills up very quickly.
In Paris its a cafe culture. Beers were expensive - 8.5 euro if sitting on the sidewalk, 7.50 euro anywhere else. Only lagers served, that we saw anyway. We did see a couple of Belgian styled pubs, but didnt venture in. Their pints are 500 ml as well, so not a true pint. The lagers were crap. If you can, go to a monoprix (supermarket), buy beer there and drink it someplace else. I was buying 3 Monts for under 2 euro. Chimays for 1.5 euro. In fact, for what you pay for a pint of Kronenberg, you can buy 2 x 4 packs of the same beer.
Cheers
LB


----------



## spog (29/5/14)

LagerBomb said:


> In London, look for pubs that are Free House. These pubs arent contracted to any particular brewery and tend to have a few different ales. We didnt drink much craft beer, pretty much stuck to real ales. Our theory was that this is the only place where you can get a hand pulled beer in every pub, so we drank real ales. Hoppy American style craft beers are plentiful, but a cask conditioned ale is something to behold.
> If you are there on a Sunday, head to soho and find the Blue Post. Nice little pub, but they have a very good band that plays every Sunday (The Fallen Heroes). They start at 4, so get there at 3 as it fills up very quickly.
> In Paris its a cafe culture. Beers were expensive - 8.5 euro if sitting on the sidewalk, 7.50 euro anywhere else. Only lagers served, that we saw anyway. We did see a couple of Belgian styled pubs, but didnt venture in. Their pints are 500 ml as well, so not a true pint. The lagers were crap. If you can, go to a monoprix (supermarket), buy beer there and drink it someplace else. I was buying 3 Monts for under 2 euro. Chimays for 1.5 euro. In fact, for what you pay for a pint of Kronenberg, you can buy 2 x 4 packs of the same beer.
> Cheers
> LB


Ooh ,cask ales ,oh the memories.......
To travel all the way to pomgolia walk into a pub with pump handles on display ,choose an ale see it being pumped into a pint glass,then drinking it for the first time.....fark, would give a jellyfish a horn .


----------



## MetalRooster (29/5/14)

My old local.. The Eagle. Cracker of a pub and some of the best beer in London.

http://www.eaglealehouse.co.uk/find.html

If you want an overload of places to visit check out

www.beerintheevening.com


----------



## Johnny Ringo (29/5/14)

Mate I live in London for 5 years get out to Brixton there is a craft beer pub ear the market. A pub on Brixton rd called something icqnt remember exactly anchor which regularly changes it's beers. Then there is a pub near but called the duke of Edinburgh which has a great beer garden. Another pub called the windmill and get into the market place for a sensational feed.


----------



## themonkeysback (29/5/14)

For Paris:
Brewberry beer bar - 18 rue du Pot de Fer
Female owner who speaks really good english. Good range of international beers, plenty of which are hard to come by in Australia. 
Bottle shop - La Cave a bulles - 45 Rue Quincampoix, near centre pompidou. Good international range, best bottle shop in Paris. Heaps of french and belgian beers.


----------



## anthonyUK (29/5/14)

Deffo try the Rake if you can.
Their FB page usually has what casks are on https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Rake/147286531966639
Their bottle selection is comprehensive too 

This quaint single brewery pub is also pretty good - http://www.stpetersbrewery.co.uk/london-pub/

One of our budget chains JD Wetherspoons have been pushing real ale recently and I was pretty impressed TBH http://www.jdwrealale.co.uk/

If you have a smartphone try one of the many apps such as perfect pint to see what nearby :beer:


----------



## Lincoln2 (30/5/14)

Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese is worth a look. It's one of the oldest pubs in London and has a fascinating history (well I found it fascinating but that's kind of my bag). Great atmosphere; dark, small rooms, low ceilings, a subterranean level etc. I think it's a Sam Smiths pub (as per BrewbieNewbie's tip) so the range is not massive but there are some great pints at reasonable prices. It's just off Fleet Street so quite centrally located.


----------



## O'Henry (30/5/14)

Breweries in London whose beer you should look for, in no order:

Beavertown
Kernel
Brew by Numbers
Partizan
Redemption
Camden Town Brewery
Fullers (obvz)

Places to drink, again in no order:

North:
Earl of Essex
The Black Heart
The Taproom

East:
Cock Tavern
The Fox
Dukes Brew and Que
Crate Brewery
The Jolly Butcher

South:
The Dean Swift
The Rake (which is not for me but people love it)
The Ivy House
Cask Pub and Kitchen

West:
I don't go here so no idea.

Central:
Holborn Whippet
The Gunmakers (this is my number one recommend because the food is so good and the ales are kept the best in town imho)
Old Red Cow
Craft Clerkenwell ( a chain of craft beer pubs, they are in; Clerkenwell, Brixton, Islington, Covent Garden)

That's it. These are mostly pubs, there are a lot of places to eat that also do good beer, but there are way are lot of places that do shit everything.

Good luck.


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/5/14)

While in Paris head to Brussels. Lots of great pubs there ;-)


----------



## billygoat (31/5/14)

Try The Dove near Hammersmith bridge.
As you go in the door, on the RHS there is a bar with seats that only fits 3 people. Out the back is an outdoor area that looks out over the Thames. Beautiful view.
The Beer Hunter series with Michael Jackson visits this pub during the British episode.


----------



## nate2g (31/5/14)

themonkeysback said:


> For Paris:
> Brewberry beer bar - 18 rue du Pot de Fer
> Female owner who speaks really good english. Good range of international beers, plenty of which are hard to come by in Australia.
> Bottle shop - La Cave a bulles - 45 Rue Quincampoix, near centre pompidou. Good international range, best bottle shop in Paris. Heaps of french and belgian beers.


Good spots. Just to expand on this, also check these places in Paris:-

La Fine Mousse http://www.lafinemousse.fr/
Les Trois 8 http://www.lestrois8.fr/
A la biere comme a la biere http://www.alabierecommealabiere.com/
Le Supercoin http://www.supercoin.net/
Express de Lyon https://twitter.com/exss2lyon

If you would like to try some crackin' Brittany cider I can recommend some creperie/cafes that serve fantastic ciders too.

Unfortunately you're on the wrong side of the city for these bars but the Metro is quick and easy to navigate with a map (assuming you haven't been to Paris before).

Anyone who says Paris has no beer culture hasn't been there in the past year, or just hasn't bothered to look but its getting good. Having said that, the quality of beer coming out of those London breweries is pretty damn special.

Enjoy!


----------



## neonmeate (31/5/14)

thanks nate! ive put all those down on my hitlist for paris


----------



## Snow (31/5/14)

O'Henry said:


> Breweries in London whose beer you should look for, in no order:
> 
> Beavertown
> Kernel
> ...


Thanks, O'Henry - great advice!

With the breweries in London you listed, are their beers served in any of the pubs you listed or so they have their own outlets only?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## keifer33 (1/6/14)

I forgot to say if you happen to have a spare day in London which happens to be a Saturday this idea is pretty awesome as some of the smaller ones only open to the public on a Saturday arvo - http://beer-trotter.blogspot.com.au/2013/12/the-beer-mile-of-london.html


----------



## nate2g (1/6/14)

Snow said:


> Thanks, O'Henry - great advice!
> 
> With the breweries in London you listed, are their beers served in any of the pubs you listed or so they have their own outlets only?
> 
> Cheers - Snow


The Bermondsey breweries open up their doors to the public every Saturday but you'll find their beers all over the city relatively easily at the pubs mentioned above.

Keep an eye out for Brodies beers, one of the top breweries in London and you can drink their beers at their own pub the Old Coffee House in SoHo.

Also, hit up Brewdog bars for excellent guest taps. There's 3 bars located in Camden, Shoreditch and Shepherds Bush.

Sooooo many beer places in London. And we haven't even touched on the restaurants, coffee shops etc. that serve great beer as well. It's crazy!


----------



## O'Henry (1/6/14)

nate2g said:


> The Bermondsey breweries open up their doors to the public every Saturday but you'll find their beers all over the city relatively easily at the pubs mentioned above.
> 
> Keep an eye out for Brodies beers, one of the top breweries in London and you can drink their beers at their own pub the Old Coffee House in SoHo.
> 
> ...


Beavertown - Dukes Brew and Que, burger and rib joint, official home of Beavertown
Kernel - Brewery Tap Room Saturday only 9am-2pm 
Brew by Numbers - Tap Room Saturday only 10am-5pm 
Partizan - Tap Room Saturday only 11am-5pm
Redemption - no taproom, but widely available
Camden Town Brewery - Bar Thurs-Sat, 12-11pm.
Fullers (obvz) - Pubs all over town, also available in many other places.


----------



## spog (2/6/14)

Just thought of a couple of tips .
1. Take a hard shell suit case to be used for the transport of any beer glasses you get. ( much better protection than a soft case.)
2. Take a roll of bubble wrap with you to wrap beers glasses etc with after stuffing jocks and socks into them.
The bubble wrap is light ,won't take up much room and you may not be able to find some on your travels when you need it.
Cheers.....spog....


----------



## kevo (2/6/14)

Lincoln2 said:


> Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese is worth a look. It's one of the oldest pubs in London and has a fascinating history (well I found it fascinating but that's kind of my bag). Great atmosphere; dark, small rooms, low ceilings, a subterranean level etc. I think it's a Sam Smiths pub (as per BrewbieNewbie's tip) so the range is not massive but there are some great pints at reasonable prices. It's just off Fleet Street so quite centrally located.


Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese is cool if, as previously stated, you don't mind the historical side of things with your beer.

Upstairs is quite new (post 1600's!) while the basement, predates the 1600's, opens later in the day apparently, so can be worth checking times.

There's a pub down Bermondsey way - between Jamaica Rd I think and the river, I think it's called the Angel(it's been a while) where it's believed Cook made many of his preparations for his voyage here.


----------



## Cocko (2/6/14)

We found an awesome craft beer bar yesterday, Euston Tap - 25 craft taps.

It is right at the Euston bus and train exchange/station. It is great.... was a nice stop over on the way back from Brew Dog bar in Camden.

Also, try:

Camden town brewery [Only open Thursday, Friday and Saturdays] right near that is Tapping the Admiral and The Grafton... then bus it up to the Southhampton Arms.

I love you London.

Funnily enough off to Paris tomorrow, this thread could not have come at a better time, thanks OP!

Cheers!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (2/6/14)

Cocko said:


> We found an awesome craft beer bar yesterday, Euston Tap - 25 craft taps.
> 
> It is right at the Euston bus and train exchange/station. It is great.... was a nice stop over on the way back from Brew Dog bar in Camden.
> 
> ...


You're most welcome Cocko.

Someone else recommended the Euston Tap via pm, I'll definitely make the effort to get there.

Thanks to all the contributors to the thread...slightly overwhelming in terms of options now, and as I said to start with I'm only there briefly, and will be working most of the time.
I'll have a crack though!


----------



## dago001 (2/6/14)

Dont fret too much. We found a pub where ever we went. If we didnt like the beer there, another pub is just up the road. You cant go wrong. Like i said earlier, make sure you get stuck into the real ales. Its something that we dont do very well here in Oz. Always be polite and ask if they have any old beer engines or taps they no longer want. We picked up a beer engine and great Pilsner Urquell font and tap in York, just by being friendly and asking.
Have fun
Cheers
LB


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (3/6/14)

LagerBomb said:


> Dont fret too much. We found a pub where ever we went. If we didnt like the beer there, another pub is just up the road. You cant go wrong. Like i said earlier, make sure you get stuck into the real ales. Its something that we dont do very well here in Oz. Always be polite and ask if they have any old beer engines or taps they no longer want. We picked up a beer engine and great Pilsner Urquell font and tap in York, just by being friendly and asking.
> Have fun
> Cheers
> LB


Thanks LB.

I'm definitely going to get into the real ales, and am really looking forward to it.
I think I'll have a few 'must see' pubs on my list and apart from that will just wander around and see what I can see.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## dago001 (3/6/14)

Good plan. The Cheshire Cheese is good but don't be tempted by the Black Friar. It was recommended to us but we found it to be fake. We found the little pubs the best atmosphere. Sometimes that's more important than the beer. Great beer in a crap pub is no fun. At least we didn't think so. 
Cheers
LB


----------



## Blitzer (3/6/14)

The one brewery that has been missed and if the missus' wants to do some sight seeing at the same time. Is "Meantime", it's right there in Greenwich park.


----------



## O'Henry (3/6/14)

I totally missed out the southhampton arms in Kentish Town. If you are keen for cask beer, you must go here. Great place, that sign outside just says 'Ale, cider, meat'. Can't go wrong. 10 ales, 7 ciders, and only two beers in keg. 

Euston Tap has a huge selection but too often the beers are not turned over due to this and I've had a few shit ones. 

Also brewerys from outside London worth a nod that you can get regularly are Dark Star and Thornbridge. I'd try there stuff if I saw it.

Sorry to give more options. What days of the week are you here?


----------



## griffo17 (3/6/14)

London (& the UK in general), is pretty much the home of the pub as we know it. Not sure about Paris though...
There are 100's of pubs of varying qualities around the old dart. I was lucky enough to spend 12 months there a few years back. Some favourites with decent beer were.

-The Cittie of York in Holborn
-Already mentioned, but I also liked Ye Old Cheshire Cheese on Fleet street near St. Pauls Cathedral. Go upstairs and grab the window seat at front and watch the rat race unfold! It's got the full on wood panelling etc.
-If you're over near Hyde Park and Mayfair, check out the Audley, have lots of options on tap.

As mentioned, the Samuel Smith range of beers are excellent at reasonable prices.

If all else fails, just go in for a quick look to check the place out! Probably avoid some pubs in Soho, can be quite a seedy area at the best of times.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## spog (4/6/14)

St Stephens tavern on the corner of Bridge road and Canon Row a stones throw from Big Ben,a nice pub.
You can stand outside hold up a pint a get a piccie of your self with Big Ben behind you then frame it and hang it in the brewery.
Cheers....spog...


----------



## anthonyUK (4/6/14)

For decor you could do far worse than The Counting House in the City.
It is an old bank now converted to a Fuller's pub so beer is OK

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.51318,-0.085067,3a,75y,353.45h,90t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1s2CLZl8TS0Z_8QNNRHMQR3g!2e0!3e2!6m1!1e1


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (4/6/14)

O'Henry said:


> I totally missed out the southhampton arms in Kentish Town. If you are keen for cask beer, you must go here. Great place, that sign outside just says 'Ale, cider, meat'. Can't go wrong. 10 ales, 7 ciders, and only two beers in keg.
> 
> Euston Tap has a huge selection but too often the beers are not turned over due to this and I've had a few shit ones.
> 
> ...


Arghhhhh, more options...

I arrive Sunday at 5am. Head to Paris Monday night. Return to London Thursday in the early afternoon.
Work Friday and then catch up with my best man Friday night.I haven't seen him for about 10 years so there's some catching up to do.
Fly back out Saturday (evening) but am catching up with long lost rellies on Saturday.

So I basically have Sunday, Thursday arvo and Friday night to test the pubs.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (4/6/14)

spog said:


> St Stephens tavern on the corner of Bridge road and Canon Row a stones throw from Big Ben,a nice pub.
> You can stand outside hold up a pint a get a piccie of your self with Big Ben behind you then frame it and hang it in the brewery.
> Cheers....spog...


Haha, love it!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (4/6/14)

anthonyUK said:


> For decor you could do far worse than The Counting House in the City.


Just round the corner from where I'm staying...it's on the list.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (4/6/14)

The forecast is looking good for my arrival :blink:

http://metro.co.uk/2014/06/04/uk-weather-thunder-storms-flood-warnings-and-hail-storms-forecast-this-weekend-4749287/


----------



## griffo17 (4/6/14)

Great stuff Ken. Have a good trip mate. Just to echo what other posters have said about Paris, there are lots of cool bars but hey the Frenchys are stylish people. Expect 7 euros for a small beer but u can buy some lovely ales from mini supermarkets (like chimay) for about 1 euro each. This thread has bought back so many great memories of my time in Europe. Thanks. Have a great trip. Cheers and beers. Griffo. If u find a good pub, just stay there and go with it as the sunny weekends in London fills the boozers (pubs) up!


----------



## anthonyUK (4/6/14)

Drop us a PM if you want to meet up for a pint on Thurs. 
I'll be free from half three.


----------



## nic0 (6/6/14)

I have been to London many times and visited many different Pubs but the Crown and Sugar Loaf, 26 Bride Lane (just of Fleet street) is a little gem. Its not open on weekends thou. They have a great range of organic beers that taste great and arn't that expensive. The other place that you should take a look at is the Porter House in Covent Garden.


----------



## O'Henry (24/6/14)

K_K, how was the trip? Any gems to report?


----------



## Wilkensone (24/6/14)

O'Henry said:


> K_K, how was the trip? Any gems to report?


Yeah I'm interested too, heading to London on monday!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/6/14)

O'Henry said:


> K_K, how was the trip? Any gems to report?


The trip was great, I've been home a week and a half and have almost recovered. 

Caught up with AnthonyUK for a whirlwind pub crawl: top bloke.

Full report and pics to follow when work and family demands permit, probably on Saturday Wilkensone.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/6/14)

O'Henry said:


> K_K, how was the trip? Any gems to report?


Ok here goes...

The trip was great, although as I said in the OP it was a whirlwind since work was footing the bill and time is money (so they say). I started a long and possibly definitely self-indulgent post, but then got drunk and tired (wife and kids are away, so I brewed this morning and have done some drinking this afternoon) so here's the precis:


Arrived Heathrow 5am Sunday the 8th.

Started wandering around London about 10:30am...the weather was terrific.








The Cockpit (sounds a bit like a gay bar...not that there's anything wrong with that): closed.
The Duke and Duchess (near the Cockpit): closed.
The Blackfriar (Lagerbomb's warning rang true, but I wanted to see the Art Nouveau interior): the door opened but I got a filthy look from the barmaid..."not open 'till midday". In her defence it was 11am on a Sunday morning. In my defence my body thought it was 9:30pm and all this walking was making me thirsty!
The Gunmakers (O'Henry's number one recommendation): closed.
The Clerk and Well: closed.
Craft Beer Co Clerkenwell (multiple recommendations): door closed, but after seeing me shoving it hipster sticks his head out and says '5 more minutes, yeah?' So I loiter for 5 minutes and huzzah, my first beer at 12:01.











Depart after four delicious and varied pints (in hindsight I shouldn't have).

The Sir John Oldcastle: not sure why I stopped here. Family bistro atmosphere.

The Hoop and Grapes: looked in the door on the way past, thought I saw a Boddingtons tap. Turns out it was some cider, but I was inside by then so felt compelled to have a pint (Spitfire I think).

The Blackfriar : as mentioned was fascinated by the building itself (I'm a structural engineer) and was keen to see the Art Nouveau interior. Staff weren't friendly. On the plus side had my first pint of London Pride. Was suffering significant palate fatigue.









to be continued...


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/6/14)

....went to Paris, returned in the afternoon of Thursday the 12th. Met anthonyUK at St Pauls for a quick pub crawl.

Lord Raglan: the saison Anthony recommended was gone. Had something else, don't remember what it was, some ale, it was nice though.






Ye Olde Watling: had something, it was also nice. Great afternoon for outside pints, and this is a historically significant pub according to tourguide Anthony.






The Rake: had a couple of quick pints, and a homebrew anthonyUK smuggled in...did I mention he's a top bloke? Doesn't look special at all (the Rake, not anthonyUK), but has a massive range. We sat in the beer 'garden' and got sprayed over the fence by something from the markets next door. I keep telling myself they were cleaning and not just flicking fluids over the fence.









The Hole in the Wall: next to Waterloo Station, time for one last quick pint before Anthony had to catch his train...no idea what we had...I was again suffering from palate fatigue.






tbc....


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/6/14)

I should mention my digs for the Thursday night, The Wellington Hotel. Right next to Waterloo Station and my biggest mistake of the trip. The tube runs through the pub (and I can confirm the trains start running at 5am). It was also hotter than Hades. My room was the second from the right on the top floor in the first photo. It must have been in the sun all day, and there was no aircon or openable windows. The fan that they kindly provided was very efficient at moving the 55C air around the room. No a/c?!?! Didn't even think to ask.









I moved to a different (better) hotel for the next night as my best man, who now lives in Galway and who I hadn't seen for ten years, flew over for the night and there was no way we'd both survive the inferno that was room 502 of The Wellington.

Friday night we started at the Crutched Friar, right next to where we were staying and surely a joke name. Nice pub though, and another great evening for outside beers.







Then to the Cheshire Cheese approx 30m down the road, also nice, saw the Netherlands give the Spaniards a kicking there. Had a feed and stayed until closing.






Then the only place we could find open was The Bavarian Beerhouse, also right around the corner. Complete with barmaids in dirndls (good), but the place was brilliantly illuminated (not so good). Watched the Aussies play Chile there and drank at multiple free beers (for some reason). 

Saturday I caught up with long lost rellies and then headed home...one last London Pride before departing (a few actually).







And after all that imagine if I had gone with the longer self-indulgent version. :blink:

The upshot of it all is that I love pubs and I love cask ales. As recommended by others I wanted to try as many as I could, and I really enjoyed them all. Some more than others naturally , but they were the type of beer that I don't drink here, and can't really brew to the same effect (I bottle only). Craft Beer Co and The Rake probably had the best variety. 

It's hard to nominate a best beer or a gem, as I got drunk and kept forgetting. One beer I really did enjoy was Nice Weather 4 Ducks by the Dancing Duck brewery. I also rapidly acquired a taste for Fuller's London Pride.
Can't wait to go back.

Thanks again to all those who contributed to the thread!

Cheers.


----------



## dago001 (29/6/14)

Good work K_K. Nice write up. Brings back good memories of our trip last year. I would have been happy to read the self indulgent one.
Shame the Cockpit wasnt open, it is a typical old school Pub, and a great introduction to UK pubs. But it seems you saw plenty of pubs anyway. I had a notebook when we went and jotted down the pubs we went to and the beer we drank. Because Mrs LB is a beer drinker as well, we often ordered different beers which we shared. 44 different beers in 11 days. Stopped counting ofter that.
Pleased you had a great trip.
Cheers
LB


----------



## spog (29/6/14)

After realising how easy it is to get around London and the pubs I could have visited (but honestly couldn't as I was with the family)these pics and words make me want to go back right now!... Jealous .
You lucky bugger.
Cheers....spog...


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/14)

Bribie G sobs uncontrollably.


Gunna make an ESB today, just smacked a pack so there :super:


----------



## spog (29/6/14)

Bribie G said:


> Bribie G sobs uncontrollably.
> 
> 
> Gunna make an ESB today, just smacked a pack so there :super:


I share your sorrow Bribie,tell you what,if start walking now by the time I get to yours it'll be ready to drink and we both can drown our sorrows .
Cheers...spog...


----------



## dago001 (29/6/14)

spog said:


> After realising how easy it is to get around London and the pubs I could have visited (but honestly couldn't as I was with the family)these pics and words make me want to go back right now!... Jealous .
> You lucky bugger.
> Cheers....spog...


I agree. It was a lot easier to get around than I anticipated. Going back next year, but trying to incorporate Germany and Czech Rep as well.


----------



## Mardoo (29/6/14)

There's some awesome craft beer in France. I know there has been a thread on AHB about beer in Paris. Can't find it as the app search sucks and Im on the phone.

Here's a little something:

http://www.beeradvocate.com/place/city/50/

And this sounds like a good place in a cool neighborhood

http://hipparis.com/2012/12/31/craft-beer-brewed-in-paris-la-brasserie-de-la-goutte-dor/


----------



## anthonyUK (30/6/14)

It was a real pleasure to meet up Ken and I'm glad you enjoyed the whirlwind tour 

Anthony


----------



## griffo17 (30/6/14)

Sounds like you had a great trip Ken and a ripping pub crawl with Anthony. Thanks for the report, makes me yearn for those long sunny (well occasionaly!) London summer days.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (30/6/14)

Great report.

I will be going to London in 10 days time. Will have the family with me but plan to make a few stops at the pubs mentioned.

Bookmarking this thread for reference


----------



## spog (1/7/14)

Another lucky bastard .
Start simple,get a pint of cask ale doesn't matter what it is but get into it by starting simple. Farking lovely cask ale...drooling.


----------



## anthonyUK (1/7/14)

I read this article yesterday regarding the growing beer scene in France and particularly Paris

http://modernfarmer.com/2014/06/making-craft-beer-revolution-paris/


----------



## beanroy (15/7/14)

That means you had a great time? That's awesome. I'm looking forward at visiting those pubs.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (17/3/17)

Bumping this.

I'm heading back over to Paris and London in a week or so and have a slightly more relaxed itinerary this time.

If anyone has any updated 'must visit' pubs/bottle-o's in Paris or London I'd gratefully take suggestions on board.

Will definitely check out la cave a bulles in Paris. Don't speak the lingo so I'll happily buy up and enjoy in the comfort of my hotel room.

Arrive London midday on a Saturday so I am dead keen to wander the Bermondsey Mile (http://beer-trotter.blogspot.com.au/2013/12/the-beer-mile-of-london.html) that afternoon. The only downside is my long lost cousin is having a 40th that evening and I want to stay tidy. He's an ex-special forces man so I'm anticipating some heavy drinking (stereotype?)...prefer to arrive at the party quite sober. 

Will definitely go to a Brewdog establishment this time. Also keen for The Gunmakers in Clerkenwell and a Fullers Brewery tour if I can squeeze it in.


----------



## Maheel (17/3/17)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Bumping this.
> 
> I'm heading back over to Paris


jealous o so jealous, Paris (France) so much to see so little time....

live it up


----------



## stuartf (17/3/17)

One of my old favs in London was the toucan just off soho square. Not anything special from.a craft beer point of view but I spent too many nights in the basement drinking Guinness and red breast before stumbling back to the tube and waking up on my couch the next morning.


----------



## O'Henry (18/3/17)

Don't go to the Gunmakers, it was sold and is nothing of what it was. 

Also, Bermondsey Beer Mile gets pretty busy from 2-6, but you can usually be comfortable at Partizan, so I would aim to get there last, doing the top half first then Four Pure, the come back up to Partizan.

There are a few good places around Camberwell, the Bear and Stormbird. There is also a great pizza place, Theos, near Stormbird that has good wine and Orbit and Kernel on tap by the jug. It is a good spot for some grub and not too pricey (for London).

Old Coffee House in Soho is worth a look in for best kept Brodies beers (cask), and the Chesham Arms if around Hackney, has a killer beer garden. But only if you are nearby, don't trek for it...


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (19/3/17)

O'Henry said:


> Don't go to the Gunmakers, it was sold and is nothing of what it was.


Cheers mate, appreciate the advice. I'll give it a miss.


----------



## billygoat (19/3/17)

The Dove, it backs on to the Thames, near Hammersmith bridge.
It used to be a haunt of Michael Jackson (The Beer Hunter).
It's a Fullers pub.
Plenty of lovely real ale.
One of the bars sits only three people.


----------

